# My flowerhorn



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would share,Nothing special but I like the pic.Currently one of my most favorite fish that I own.I have him housed in a 125 gal currently by himself. Thanks for looking


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

He looks flawless, this one would be nice to see in color.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> He looks flawless, this one would be nice to see in color.


Thanks,He isn't much too look at though!!!!His personality however is like no other that I have seen!!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Damn you have some large fish Ak! I wish I had big fish lol, I'm stuck with these lil' fishes....

He looks great, get us a color picture though :laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Damn you have some large fish Ak! I wish I had big fish lol, I'm stuck with these lil' fishes....
> 
> He looks great, get us a color picture though :laugh:


Thanks for the words there guy.I like em big!!!!As per request-no bashing now-I know this is not a high quality fh!!!!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Damn you have some large fish Ak! I wish I had big fish lol, I'm stuck with these lil' fishes....
> 
> He looks great, get us a color picture though :laugh:


Thanks for the words there guy.I like em big!!!!As per request-no bashing now-I know this is not a high quality fh!!!!
[/quote]

Who cares, FH's are mean bastiges all around!

nice pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

********* said:


> Damn you have some large fish Ak! I wish I had big fish lol, I'm stuck with these lil' fishes....
> 
> He looks great, get us a color picture though :laugh:


Thanks for the words there guy.I like em big!!!!As per request-no bashing now-I know this is not a high quality fh!!!!
[/quote]

Who cares, FH's are mean bastiges all around!

nice pics and thanks for sharing.
[/quote]

I certainly dont!!!!!!!N e time there guy!!!!!Thanks for the words as well!!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Well he isnt the most colorful, but I really do like his pastel-like coloring. Very nice.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Well he isnt the most colorful, but I really do like his pastel-like coloring. Very nice.


-Thanks Tibs-Told ya he was nothin to look at :rasp: His personality is threw the roof though.I wouldn't trade him for n e thing out there at the moment.He is a prick though and wont allow n e one in his tank-


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> Thanks,He isn't much too look at though!!!!His personality however is like no other that I have seen!!!!


Too many people are soo worried about there fish beein the nicest "LOOKING" but no matter what these guys are smart/crazy/mean futher muckers.....and no matter what you are never dissapointed. Thanx for postin/sharin...THAT GUY IS MEAN LOOKIN


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> > Thanks,He isn't much too look at though!!!!His personality however is like no other that I have seen!!!!
> 
> 
> Too many people are soo worried about there fish beein the nicest "LOOKING" but no matter what these guys are smart/crazy/mean futher muckers.....and no matter what you are never dissapointed. Thanx for postin/sharin...THAT GUY IS MEAN LOOKIN


Thanks for the words there guy. Yeah I could care less about the quality of mine.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

very nice FH. what happend to the severum that was in with him?? did he beat the sh*t out of the Green Severum?

CK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> very nice FH. what happend to the severum that was in with him?? did he beat the sh*t out of the Green Severum?
> 
> CK


Yeah he almost killed him.I came in one morning to find him all beat to sh*t and laying on the bottom of the tank.I got that big severum(10 inch) crammed in a 30 gal long at the moment until I open up another 125 gal







I will probly give the severum away before long-no telling


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

....how long have you had it?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

in what state do you live in? i would love a Big Green Severum.

CK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> in what state do you live in? i would love a Big Green Severum.
> 
> CK


HAHAHA,Alaska there guy.And forget about it-shipping will kill ya!!!!!I shipped out a 11 inch rhom one time and it costed around $180


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

oh ok nevermind than lol. hows the weather up there?? lol

CK


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> oh ok nevermind than lol. hows the weather up there?? lol
> 
> CK


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> oh ok nevermind than lol. hows the weather up there?? lol
> 
> CK











[/quote]




























we all know how you areZ♠NGT♥KER

lol j/k

CK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> oh ok nevermind than lol. hows the weather up there?? lol
> 
> CK











[/quote]


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Still a nice looking FH...I don't care that if a fish's color is great...I mainly go for the personality.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nice fish there Skrim. are you feeding any color enhancing foods to maybe brighten him up?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> nice fish there Skrim. are you feeding any color enhancing foods to maybe brighten him up?


Thanks 420,No sir-I just feed him mainly freeze dried krill-freeze dried plankton,and he really likes his good ole flakes as well!!!!He use to get more of a varied diet but since I got him solo in my 125 gal-too much food gets wasted so I cut him back!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I was thinking maybe if you soak it in some ZOE fw or other suppliment that aids color enhancement you might be able to bring some more of his color out.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> I was thinking maybe if you soak it in some ZOE fw or other suppliment that aids color enhancement you might be able to bring some more of his color out.


Appreciate the help there guy-But I could care less on how he looks-This fish is badass.I have maid up my mind fron on now there will always be a fh in my collection-Although the next one I get will be a high quality one!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

*shrug* yeah if coloration isn't a worry then yeah save the 8 bucks. its a nice Fh even with out the snazzy color.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> *shrug* yeah if coloration isn't a worry then yeah save the 8 bucks. its a nice Fh even with out the snazzy color.


Thanks for the words there guy.I love him just the way he is!!!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ya thats a cool fh....i have one tahts only about 4 inches and it llooks like urs only its female.....not great LOOKING but a great fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> ya thats a cool fh....i have one tahts only about 4 inches and it llooks like urs only its female.....not great LOOKING but a great fish


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Damn you have some large fish Ak! I wish I had big fish lol, I'm stuck with these lil' fishes....
> 
> He looks great, get us a color picture though :laugh:


Thanks for the words there guy.I like em big!!!!As per request-no bashing now-I know this is not a high quality fh!!!!








[/quote]
Who the hell cres if it is not high quality it still looks nice and its big...you aro is so cool along with all your other fish.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I think I'm gonna start a poll between your fish and C_K's lol

sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> I think I'm gonna start a poll between your fish and C_K's lol
> 
> sorry couldn't resist.


What the hell is that suppose to mean-I am by no means compared to him.My fish are all in the best of shape!!!!!Please explain-you truely baffle me here!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lol it was a joke. hahah. just stiring coals is all bro. all in good hmor.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> lol it was a joke. hahah. just stiring coals is all bro. all in good hmor.


HAHAHAHHAHA-you were starting to scare me for a minute!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> lol


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Quite a porker AK!







I love big cichlids. The last FH I had was around 9 inches and was a total prick! I had to get rid of him. Now I believe agressive cichlids this size should be kept solitary. They're happier, and any other potential victim is happier.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> Quite a porker AK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHHA-I hear ya there guy!!!This guy is a major prick as well.And is now solo in my 125 thanks to him!!!!!!Well as you certainly know I like my big fish as well.I'm trying to work a deal right now on getting me another(and the only other one I have seen like mine)24 inch tyre track at the moment!!!!!Hell yeah there happier i almost just lost my big ass severum to him last month!!!!







I must say i would have thrown him on the bbq for that one!!!!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

thats a great throat color on that beast


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

VENOM said:


> thats a great throat color on that beast


Thanks for the words there guy!!!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I think I'm gonna start a poll between your fish and C_K's lol
> sorry couldn't resist.


What the hell is that suppose to mean-I am by no means compared to him.My fish are all in the best of shape!!!!!Please explain-you truely baffle me here!!!!!
[/quote]

what the hell does that mean AK??? when you said you are not compared to me because your fish are in best of shape. does that mean myne are not???

CK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

The_King said:


> I think I'm gonna start a poll between your fish and C_K's lol
> sorry couldn't resist.


What the hell is that suppose to mean-I am by no means compared to him.My fish are all in the best of shape!!!!!Please explain-you truely baffle me here!!!!!
[/quote]

what the hell does that mean AK??? when you said you are not compared to me because your fish are in best of shape. does that mean myne are not???

CK








[/quote]

Wow that took you awhile there guy!!!!!!I mean that I am only compared to myself-No one else.Thats all.I have no clue what kind of shape your fish are in!!!!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I think I'm gonna start a poll between your fish and C_K's lol
> sorry couldn't resist.


What the hell is that suppose to mean-I am by no means compared to him.My fish are all in the best of shape!!!!!Please explain-you truely baffle me here!!!!!
[/quote]

what the hell does that mean AK??? when you said you are not compared to me because your fish are in best of shape. does that mean myne are not???

CK








[/quote]

Wow that took you awhile there guy!!!!!!I mean that I am only compared to myself-No one else.Thats all.I have no clue what kind of shape your fish are in!!!!








[/quote]

ok it did not sound like that. it sounded like you were mad at him for him comparing you to me.

but if you did not mean it like that i trust you.

CK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I just meant that I can not be compared to n e one thats all.Dont take it to the heart!!!!!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

The_King said:


> what the hell does that mean AK??? when you said you are not compared to me because your fish are in best of shape. does that mean myne are not???


I bet that your the type of person that gets flipped off in traffic and you go ape nuts! Hahaha!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> what the hell does that mean AK??? when you said you are not compared to me because your fish are in best of shape. does that mean myne are not???


I bet that your the type of person that gets flipped off in traffic and you go ape nuts! Hahaha!









[/quote]

Thats funnier than hell there Jeff!!!!














But,Nah me and him got an understanding!!!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

lol

Ck


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> i bet your that your the type of person that needs to grow a dick and fingers your mom!


Stay on topic! King you have a PM.


----------

